# Dry boat storage in Venice LA



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

While talking to David Massey at ACCU-Prop today I found out that he has just open a 80 space inclosed boat storage in Venice. It will hold 40 -16'x50' and 40 16'x34'. I don't know anymore then that but plan on stopping there week after next to check it out. I would like to take the Hydra-Sports over and leave it there if our pans out.David can be reach at 850-255-1747. Gene


----------



## walkemi (Apr 6, 2008)

I just moved my boat into one of the 50' buildings there. David is a really nice guy and it is the nicest dry storage in venice. Lots of room to maneuver boat and trailer.



They have a web site also http://www.endofthelinevenice.com/


----------

